# Getting back to mountain biking at 70



## Bochim (Sep 20, 2009)

Decided I needed to get back to biking for exercise and got out the old cromoly Trek 970. I also have an old Bridgestone. Both bikes were built by me. The Trek is the one I've ridden most. I need help. Need higher rise handle bars, probably about a 5" rise. I know I will need new cables. What size clamp was on mid 90's Trek handlebars? I should know this but I don't. Thanks, Steve


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

Bar diameter is 25.4.

Good on you getting back on the bike.

you maybe dont want to hear this but several big improments in bikes in the past 25 years. Disc brakes, front suspension and wider bars. Maybe better to look at a new bike than to try and adapt what you have.


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

Bochim, welcome back to riding and to the forum! My brother (age 60) still rides his Trek 970. I've spent a little bit of time keeping it running and shifting smoothly but I'm certainly impressed that it is running as smoothly as it is. That said, he only rides on streets and it really moves out. I rode it while servicing it and was shocked at the geometry and handling compared to my new, and newish bikes. 

So I'll second eri's comments, you can certainly ride the Trek, but you'd enjoy the riding a lot more, along with the adventures that a new bike will inspire. New geometry, suspension, and components make the exercise less torture and more like a fun adventure. 

Ride on!!!


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

I third the new bike. It will make you want to go out and ride it more, I remember when i got a fat bike a few years ago, it re-energized me to get out and ride. There is nothing better than a good ride for body and soul.


----------



## Bochim (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey guys, thank you so much for the advice and info. I have been seriously considering a new bike and perhaps will get one at some point. Want to see how this goes first. I recently put on new shifters, tires, etc and the bike rides amazingly well. Even the old Manitou shock is working pretty good. I did lube it before I put it up. I now live in a place without much in the way of bike shops (rural Montana). The reason for the riser bar is age related, back problems prevent me from bending like I used to. Also, as a retired teacher/cop money is an issue as it conflicts with my preferences. I saw a Santa Cruz the other day and thought wow, got to have that, until the fellow was kind enough to tell me how much he had in it. Can't go there. Thanks again


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/XLC-Mounta...iUAAOSwrmdTq0Ru:sc:USPSFirstClass!48848!US!-1

you could try something like these, keep in mind that the clamp on your stem will have to have a removable cap for the bars to bolt into to, not the clamp type end that it may have.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

If you are a budget, a high quality used bike is the way to go. This works for almost any budget.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome back Bochim...Good plan to ride 'old faithful' for awhile before spending $$ on a fixed budget. There was a time when that Trek was the cats azz...give it some love and I'm sure it will work fine for awhile. Plenty of time to decide if upgrade is appropriate.


----------



## Bochim (Sep 20, 2009)

sturge said:


> Welcome back Bochim...Good plan to ride 'old faithful' for awhile before spending $$ on a fixed budget. There was a time when that Trek was the cats azz...give it some love and I'm sure it will work fine for awhile. Plenty of time to decide if upgrade is appropriate.


Yep, thats what I will do. Things have changed a bunch since I last rode. I like the new disc brakes but then again my avid are good for what I now will be doing. In western NC I used to bomb around pretty good but that was then, now is now. How do you like your Santa Cruz?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

That old Manitou fork can be traded to Manitou for a 40% discount on any new one ----for a different bike when the time comes. That's their policy. Email them or leave a message for a callback.


----------



## willie6525 (May 14, 2014)

absolutely welcome back! I have been riding mtn and canals in my local area for many years. At 71 now I look to cycling to keep me fit. Mtn for full body and canals for aerobic fitness. As many have said above, the newer bikes will make your cycling experience much more enjoyable. If you can afford it, go for a used newer bike with at least disc brakes. I build my own bikes and marvel at the newer technology. Good luck.
willie


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Way to go Bochim! 

Some of us are late to the game or lifers. Once you get your bike figured out one of the biggest challenges people deal with when following a training program is staying motivated through its entirety. Stick with the plan and stay motivated.

Some ideas that can help 
1. Joining a group (mtbr  ) There are a lot of sub forums on MTBR that will help you and keep your interest going by connecting with the community. Share pics, successes and struggles... you'll always find a connection and support.

2. Learn
You know that old saying... you can't teach an old dog new tricks... that's malarky. The more you know, the better your results. Never stop learning. 

3. Teach
If you know it, share it. That's what I call paying it forward.

4. Admire
No matter what your current fitness level is or how you look always try to improve upon it. Celebrate your progress!

Keep in touch!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Whereabouts in Montana do you live? I'd be interested to see what trails are in the area. You have the right idea and once you get back in the saddle, I think you'll be able to reassess what you need.
Maintain the attitude that 70 is not too old for this. It's not.


----------



## roadkill401 (Mar 14, 2017)

One of the best resources that I have found for someone new starting off has to be trailforks or some of the similar apps. That way you can enter in your location and it will give you maps of all the common trails that are around you. I have lived in the same town for most of my life, and thought that I knew every trail that existed near by. I picked up the app and found that there were several ones that I simply didn't realize existed and without the map would never have found. They are incredible trails and last year had a blast trying to ride them. I have made it one of my goals for this year to not only master these newly found trails, but to expand outwards to cover some of the other larger ones that are an easy car drive away, but again, would never have known about.


----------



## manodpickr (Jan 4, 2018)

I came back to mtb this past November at 63 after a several year hiatus. I had given my hardtail Trek to my nephew in Florida several years ago, but planned to upgrade my '98 Specialized FSR. The lbs, run by a good friend, convinced me otherwise. It was the proper decision, and as Eri says, the bikes have changed a lot. My new 27.5 rolls over stuff I wouldn't have tried with the '26 FSR. A 29er will handle technical trails with even more ease (however not as nimble for riding in the southeast technical trails). 

However, I wish I had taken more time to demo more bikes. I rode my first bike (bought in November) for about a month before I found another that better suited what I was looking for. Having said that, in my limited time back riding, I have yet to ride or demo a bad bike. Some just fit my riding style better than others. 

Good luck in finding the right bike, and getting back into the sport. My lungs ache at times on the climbs, my knees get bloody, I'm now buying a larger bottle of Aleve for all the new aches, and I couldn't be having more fun. Welcome back!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Welcome back, Bochim!
=sParty


----------



## Bochim (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey, MSU. Live near White Sulphur Springs. Actually live in Montana about half the year now. Go to warmer in winter. Warmer now, but getting ready to get back.


----------



## Bochim (Sep 20, 2009)

Good info eb. I may do that.


----------

